# kernel w/ loop support for burst?



## s3v3red (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been searching for days and there seems to be zero information on the subject for burst phones. Any information would be appreciated, a working kernel would be even better.


----------



## davepmer (Jan 10, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone considered trying to 2nd init the burst? hey till someone can build a kernel hijacking the kernel so adb stays on would be a BIG help


----------

